# Meeting 6th of september in Germany Sauerland



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

This weekend we were in Germany in Sauerland with 33 Dogs.
Here are some pictures.
More pictures: http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/HavaneserTreffenOlpe060908#









Hans with Hiro









Sundaymorning, half sleeping.......









Teddy halfbrother of our Hiro

















2 Puppies playing


















Hotel Sangermann, we slept here for one night









Vieuw from the Hotel


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a nice trip you must of had. The view from the hotel is breathtaking!

I loved seeing all the photos/owners and kids. It looks like some of your havs vary somewhat like they do here. That little Teddy has such striking color.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I'd like to spend a night in that hotel. The view is so charming. Thanks to your photos I always feel like I'm right there. 

I agree, Teddy is absolutely gorgeous. Related to Hiro he almost would have to be.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, those are beautiful pics! Love that little Teddy's colors. Wow! Hiro looks smaller than I imagined and oh so very cute.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Teddy has my Iwap affliction acting up!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Teddy had won the baby championship for puppies under 6 months!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How did you not steal little Teddy. It is like he belongs to Hiro! What a gorgeous stay. Did it rain?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Lovely shots as always and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I get homesick when I see these pictures!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Ans, I'm so proud that Teddy is a little brother from Clyde and Hiro. Have a look at his smile.... It looks like Ciara and all her babies )


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

can I have Teddy? Please?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sure that Teddy has bodyguards.... Jannika and Havanna - the other Havis of the family will have a "big-brother-watch" at him ) Angelika, the mom of the three dogs is a very tough woman.... She will defender her family .... No possibility to steal one of the members.......................


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, Susanne, that is bad news, but who can blame the mom? lol Teddy is definitely a beauty.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

)

... all you can do is to wait of a baby of Teddy....

Teddy is a little Hav now, but his owner, Angelika, is a breeder.....

I don't know what is possible in future... 

Teddy, the sweet little angle should be the father of a lot of "sweet little angles" )
But first he must grow up...


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats right, Teddy is a halfbrother of Hiro and Clyde.
I wish Hiro had his color.
Maybe someday he will become a father of many puppies with the same color.
I have hold Teddy a few times in my arms. ( june 2008 )
Angelika is watching......


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Beautiful dogs, beautiful people, beautiful country, beautiful pix....


----------

